# Ticks, New York, Treatment?



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I just found the first tick on Indra and we don't even have the weather for ticks. 

So what is it like during summer time? What kind of treatment do you use? I read that HARTZ ist dangerous. 

Advantix is what got recommended on here quite a lot. So what works, what doesn't?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just got my Springtime catalog in the mail and will probably order the bug-off from there....buy 2 get 2 with no shipping $. 
Springtime Inc. - All Natural Supplements for Horses, Dogs, and People, Springtime Inc. Supplements, Springtime Inc. for Horses, Springtime Inc. for Dogs, Springtime Inc. for People, Chondroitin sulfate, Glucosamine HCL, MSM, Boswellia, Vitamin C, Bi 

Price is a bit high, but if there is success in the product, worth it! 
I know many have touted the bug off garlic for a few years so it must be good.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I use Advantix and it works well. 

Spring and fall are normally the two worst times of year for us, and we're only a few hours east of you. Did you have ticks or Lyme disease in Germany?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I use frontline plus and in the three years I've had Lucy, I think I've found a total of 2 or 3 ticks on here. 

Some people don't like frontline, but i've always had very good results with it.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I posted this on Facebook too. Vectra 3D. Swear by it and won't use anything else.

P.S. Tick season here starts in March really. FYI for you.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks everybody. 

Even though it's still freezing temperatures? That's crazy.

I will look into Vectra and the rest of the stuff too.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I've had alright luck with Frontline but i'll have to look into Vectra 3D. I found 3 ticks on Odin last season, with the last being October/November-ish if I remember correctly. :crazy: Living out in the country doesn't exactly help matters either.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I just found a new spray I'm going to try, I love Vet's Best products, and they've just come out with a new tick/flea spray.. Don't have fleas, but ticks are rampant around here


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Just a couple days of thaw is enough.....

Frontline doesn't work at all for us anymore. I starting using it in Mar last year in the spring and by May I had found about 6 ticks on Elsa. Haven't found one since using Vectra....started in about June with that. so prime tick season. I don't think it's safe for cats, though (like Advantix).


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I have found that one decent warm up will bring out the ticks, no matter if you've had subsequent freezes. We've seen them as early as early March and as far into late November. At my old house, I had a decent deer herd that would cross/camp out on my property. One night in November, I picked nearly 17 deer ticks off Phoenix. This year, we just saw our first tick on him last week and we have even more deer where we live now.

I used to use Frontline Plus on him and tried Bug-Off last year but am trying Vetcra 3D on him this year. I didn't like that a tick had to bite him to be killed by Frontline Plus, in addition that I was still finding live, bloated ticks on Phoenix. I used Frontline for most of Dakota's life with never. But since getting Pheonix, I have found it to be useless. From what I was told by my vet, they are finding Frontline Plus less effective for ticks, even when used every 28 days as instructed. Unfortunately Bug-off, for us, didn't do a thing with repelling or killing ticks. I wish it had as I prefer to keep Phoenix's expose to chemicals to a minimum with his allergy issues.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Advantix in NEPA


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Advantix has some of the same ingredients as Hartz (at least it did last time I checked). Both can be quite toxic and I personally wouldn't use either. Hartz is worse... perhaps because it's more cheaply made.

I use a combination of food grade diatomaceous earth and natural oils, and this year will be adding the Bug Off garlic from Springtime, Inc.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Long Island is worse than upstate, believe me. I am treating my girl Kiya right now with doxy. Be careful where you get your products from, there are a lot of counterfet products out there. That is why my vet believes I have not found a product that helps, even though I think I buy from trusted sources. She said Advantix is good. Her prices are comparitable to online so I will give it one more shot. 
Right now I am keeping the 2 older dogs out of the trails completely. I've been taking the baby because she's white, its easy to find ticks on her. I have deer, raccoons, opposum in my yard so theres really no escape for us. I was also diagnosed with lyme's back in 2003.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was reading the Springtime catalog and there was information that Carrot powder has the same effects as Diatomateous earth, so they are using that instead in some of their products.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hey! That's in their joint supplement too! Another option is to get some Equisect at Tractor Supply. Spray them lightly before going out. It's organic based and I haven't seen a tick on my horse since we started using it


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm worried, because I heard it's going to be a bad tick season in the Northeast. 

We treat Joey with Vectra 3D, and he got a shot for Lyme Disease.

My husband had a bad case of Lyme, combined with Babesia, and I don't want to see Joey suffer like that.
​


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been using bugg off garlic for years now and have never found a flea or tick on any of my dogs.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

At this time of year you are most likely to pick up ticks on game trails, hiking trails (wildlife use them too), or by stone walls. As the season peogresses so does the tick's range/location. Since we didnt have a hard frost this year it is expected that we will have a horrible tick/mosquito season. Last year the snow insulated and protected the ticks thus a higher number survived and bred. Combine that with this winters warm weather and we have a recipe for disaster. I've already started our heart worm preventive, usually we start around April 15th. I've also pulled ticks off both dogs, although the Frontline killed them before I found them. 

One method of protecting agains ticks is grooming the dog immediately after outdoor activity with a fine tooth comb. Usually doing this I can get most the ticks off the pups before they bite. I hate ticks!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I got a recommendation for Scalibor collars from a friend who has dogs in a very high tick pop area --they last for 6 months and your dog can get wet with no problems. Anyone else tried them?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am reading that scalibor does not kill lone star ticks which are abundant in the South East and Mid Atlantic states, but preventic does....or at least it does scalibor not make a claim concerning them. And preventic "claims" more efficacy...it is all part of the package insert and the FDA does regulate PI claims.

Of course preventic has no flea activity, but fleas I can control and don't have the same diseases as ticks.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I tried Frontline and Advantix. I found ticks on him with the Frontline. I have never found a tick on him with the Advantix II, plus it repels mosquitos too. I asked my vet about them, and she said in her 20 years of being a vet, she has never once seen or treated for a side effect of the flea and tick meds. She also uses them on her own dogs, and they have never had an adverse reaction.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just bit the bullet and ordered Advantix II for my dogs. I use to do the essential oils, but they aren't effective enough, and we had a small flea problem a couple months ago. Because the Winter was so mild, I am going to do the spot on. I'm glad to read what your vet's opinion is on Advantix, but most vets do push the spot ons.


----------

